# fish tank



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I am going to be trying to make a fish tank soon and i was wondering what is the best material to make a fish tank out of. i may be able to get glass. no acrylic but i can definately get plexiglass and wood. thanks in advance


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I haven't done it, but the two most common DIY tanks I read about are plywood and glass. The plywood is covered with a fish-safe epoxy, the main reason for using it is that its cheaper than glass and acrylic and you really only need one clear side. The paint is important. Its needs to cover, be fish-safe, waterproof, long-lasting and still stick to the sealant. DIY tanks of all glass and all acrylic are mainly to get a really custom size. The other tip I've heard of is to disassemble a cheap or free broken tank and reuse the glass. There are lots of old threads on this. Remember to use the down arrow next tot the search box and click advanced search.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

StripesAndFins said:


> I am going to be trying to make a fish tank soon ...


SaF: What size tank are you considering fabricating?

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have built many plywood tanks over the years...they are inexpensive and easy to do..
the most commonly built is a 120 gallon...uses only 1 sheet of 3/4" plywood and i sheet of 1/4" glass 19" x 42 1/2".....1 2" x 4" x 8'.... some stainless woodscrews .... wood putty... small thin nails... a pilot drillbit with countersink.wood glue.... silicone sealer.... and a good 2 part epoxy paint..i only paint black...you can use pratt and lambert palguard...sherwin williams tileclad 2..... or sherwin williams polane.....
i like the polane the best; as it allows you to seal all of the seams nicely and then paint over that.

the completed tank will measure 24 x 24 x 48....


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Jones i plan on making either a 29 gallon (custom) or 23 gallon (custom). can you make a list of materials for the wood tanks. i think i will do that, all depends if i can get glass.
thank you


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

StripesAndFins said:


> Jones i plan on making either a 29 gallon (custom) or 23 gallon (custom). can you make a list of materials for the wood tanks. i think i will do that, all depends if i can get glass.
> thank you


SAF: Before we all spend a ton of time on this issue and per em why are you wanting to fabricate this small of a tank as the final cost will be easily more than just purchasing a 20G long?

TR


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

thats what we told him on the chat lines as well before he went of on his vacation! he is better of picking one up readymade from a petstore!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

maybe he's wanting to water the floor! rofl


----------

